# Nissan Maxima 18" Rims



## celius (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw some 18" 2005 mdl maxima rims on ebay, will these fit our xtriails? 

Thanks.


----------



## celius (Oct 22, 2005)

forgot to mention that they are 18"x7.5", and don't come with tires, so i can choose whatever is most suitable if it fits at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Up Sizing*



celius said:


> forgot to mention that they are 18"x7.5", and don't come with tires, so i can choose whatever is most suitable if it fits at all.
> 
> Thanks.


Lots of folks running 18s on the X-T.

There are a lot of things to consider, at least 2 important ones being bolt pattern and offset.

These 3 links may help you in that regard :

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=25

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp

Need to watch out for the width, with particular regard to the rear wheels and clearance when you have the vehicle carrying a load.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------

